# does any one elses dog fart?



## dustinking (Apr 1, 2009)

i just got a new 10mo old male, i feed him what i feed my 13 week old female, diamond large breed puppy, and he will run you out of the room, lol


anyone else have this issue


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

capri doesnt have a huge problem with passing gas. she doesnt do it all the time but when she does look out! shes on taste of the wild food and before that she was on merricks.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Diamond is the worst food for giving gas....all of ours had terrible gas when we fed it


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

We feed Orijen and have no problems with gas. We used to while we where feeding Wellness and then we switched it up to Orijen and now we barely have any problems.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Man look up farting in the search tap lmao! You will get tons of threads about peoples gasious dogs lol..


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

First time Diezel had gas was when we (my gf and I) had taken him to Petsmart. There were other dogs there and I think that got him nervous. The poots were SBD (Silent But Deadly) so I asked my girl if she did it first time i smelled the gas. She looked at me dumbfounded, and sure enough 5 min. later the smell came back...It was Diezel. I know this cuz we were the only people on that aisle. It lasted the car ride home, and the smell couldve made u lose your appetite, lol.

I guess him being nervous got the best of him. :roll:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Stage does all the time and its VERY loud


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The best farts are when my 12 year old dog is sitting on the tile and farts loud. He jumps up and looks under his butt like " What the hell was that!" LMAO

I have several gassy dogs in our house, sometimes a change in diet can help. My Boston has to have a grain free food and it's high quality and it helps but he still stinks!!! Also Diamond is not the best food for your money IMO, you might try changing the diet.

Also "Old Mother Hubbard" dog cookies sells a charcoal biscuit that helps with gassy dogs.


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

> Stage does all the time and its VERY loud


What brand food are you using currently?
Have you tried switching it up?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

yeah have tryed that hes just a bog dog with big gas lol


----------



## rusbell (Dec 28, 2008)

When my girl was really young she had the worst farts i'd ever smelled. She's 6 months now and still on Orijen...I think they've gotten less smelly though...either that or i got used to the stench. Either way she still farts ALOT and burps constantly...i think she's just a gassy girl. lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

belle is on TOTD and her farts are sick nastayyy. i've tried other foods that she usually wont eat cuz she doesn't like it, she is suuuper picky, and her farts are just as bad. i just have gassy pets, it's depressing and gross hahaha


----------



## dustinking (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks guys, im gonna try, chicken soup dog food and see how that works after i use this bag of diamond


----------



## 619luv (May 1, 2009)

you think your dog has a problem farting?? better not feed him mexican food.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dustinking said:


> i just got a new 10mo old male, i feed him what i feed my 13 week old female, diamond large breed puppy, and he will run you out of the room, lol
> 
> anyone else have this issue


why are you feeding large breed puppy food? 
medium is fine your dog isnt a large breed dog.
trying switching to a better food, if you can afford a good food i suggest orijen, TOTW, or royal canin. theres pretty spendy but it is some of the best kibble you can buy.
i recently had to switch food because of the costs so i switched to the cosco brand of pup food called kirkland.
its great food for the price.


----------



## dustinking (Apr 1, 2009)

it was recomended, and a 60lb dog at 10mo old, i would consider that a large breed


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Still doesn't classify as a large breed, still only medium 

Our dogs used to have the worst gas. It's not nearly as bad on TOTW but still, when it happens it's not good.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

All dogs are prone to gas at some point. However if this is a constant problem than you need to look at what your feeding and make adjustments accordingly. Higher grade feeds / grain free feeds are less likely to cause those problems.


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

> i just have gassy pets, it's depressing and gross hahaha


:goodpost:

Classic...lol.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Pretty much every thing thats alive farts... Yes even women. And fish fart to!


Only women's farts smells like roses and lilacs


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

my 5 month old pup was running us out of the room for the longest time, like every 5 minutes we could hear him rip...lol... i thought it was just because he was a puppy, but then my mom taught me a trick... give him a couple tablespoons of strawberry (or really any flavor) yogurt with his food for like a week, and that cured it! the cultures in the yogurt regulate digestive enzymes, and promote good digestive health. I read several things online that all say the same thing, that it's good for them, but to be careful, because some dogs are lactose intolerant. so start off with a tiiiiiiny bit, and if he does ok with that, then increase the amount very slowly. I gave my guy a couple tablespoons each feeding, and in a week, the farting was gone! I also read that raw pumpkin meat is good for their digestion too. Just make sure it's raw and not the pie filling, cause it has spices in it!


----------

